# Nigerian goat feed questions for soon to be owner if the info needed is found



## Nightbird1001 (Jun 29, 2014)

I need to know apx. how many flakes of hay a day one nigherian dawf doe needs in one day when she not pregnat and when shes' pregnent?
What knid of hay is best?
How much water does goat go through a day?
How much grain is the maximum before bloting?
How much pellet feed would be needed a day if not using hay?
Can pellet feed and hay be used together or would it be best to feed on different days?
My parents will let me get two nigerian dawf goat doelings if i can find the answer to nutritional questions. Yes i already know i have to get a mineral block, and that goats can be expensive but i have wanted one since i was little and need this info before my parents will start helping gather materials. Any extra info you can give me would also be very helpful. Money is a big thing so I need the cheapest solutions that we can get away with but still have healthy animals.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 29, 2014)

Your questions are a great starting place.  If you are starting with doelings you need to give them the nutritional plane to grow and develop properly.

First of all.. give them loose minerals for goats instead of a mineral block.

Do you have pasture or will they be on a dry lot?  The type and amount of hay will depend on a lot of things.  A high-quality grass hay can be given free choice in most stages of life if you don't have pasture, but I am a firm believer in alfalfa hay free choice also.

Pellets and hay can definitely be used on the same day.

The problem with hard and fast questions is that the hard and fast answers for one day might not work for the next day.

As goats grow their needs change.  Sooooo - here's an easy answer for the water question.  Never limit their consumption.  Have clean water available at all times.

Grain and protein percentage needs will change as they grow. 

Feed for two Nigerian doelings will probably NOT be the biggest issue you will ever face.

If you and your parents will take the time to sit down and do as much research as you can - you will both feel much more secure in making this decision.

Folks on this forum will be glad to help you!  Hopefully your folks will be glad to help you realize this dream.


----------



## Nightbird1001 (Jun 30, 2014)

we have an abundance of grass in our yard.
and I should have made it clearer but I need to know how many gallons they drink a day so I can buy a big enough water tub.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 30, 2014)

Water- at all times
Hay- free choice 24/7  They must have hay  and or forage. They need this for their digestive system to work properly. Nigies do not eat a whole lot of grain. Average 1 cup (non- lactating) per day.

We tend to give the alfalfa hay to the lactating goats. The rest get local cut hay, orchard, or some timothy.

Goats are lots of fun and very sweet animals and you will most definitely enjoy them! I do agree with @frustratedearthmother ,
there are many more things to consider. Understanding parasites will be a biggy. 

If you have a breeder in mind I would ask them if they can help you learn goat care and management BEFORE you get a goat. Also if they can recommend a vet in your area.

We teach our customers how to care for their goats. We show them how to check for parasites, run fecals under a scope, hoof trimming, mite checks, FAMACHA, body condition scoring, feeding options, management for their environment etc.
If they are newbies and local we will even do a visit beforehand to check on adequate shelter and fencing, poisonous plants etc.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jul 3, 2014)

Just as an example: I feed my goats hay twice a day since my pasture goes dry in summer.  It is a mixed grass hay (think lower "quality" although it really isn't, just lower protein.)  For those pregnant, lactating, hard keepers and recently weaned I will also feed a complete pelleted goat food that is primarily alfalfa but has extra minerals and other stuff in it (copper, ammonium chloride, vit A etc) about 1/2 to 1 pound a day, usually split into two feedings.  Plus all my animals have access to loose mineral. My hay bales are usually a little over 100 pounds and I'd guess that a a bale would last two nigerian goats about 2 weeks.

Try this link, scroll down to doe feeding and you will find many good articles. http://www.sheepandgoat.com/ewedoefeeding.html


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 6, 2014)

For 2 nigerian goats, a 5 gallon bucket for water should be sufficient, though I always recommend more than one waterer in case one breaks or is tipped over. For smaller kids I worry about drowning and go with shallow buckets (2-3) in a 3 gallon size until they are larger.

I feel alfalfa hay is best for growing kids. Hay is important for rumen health so I would never try and do without that. I also give small amounts of grain for growing kids. Grain in a 50 lb bag will last awhile for just 2 kids so I would freeze it (if you have the freezer space)in gallon bags and just take out one at a time. 1 cup of grain a day (I prefer 1/2 or even 1/4 cup just for training or treats)is more than enough for a nigerian, unless it is really cold. Goats have high metabolisms and may need more hay/grain in the winter (especially if the weeds or grass they graze on die back), I see you are in Alaska? What kind of shelter will they have? They will eat more, the more time they spend out in the cold. When I only had 2 nigerians they ate about 1/2 to 1 flake of hay a day, but that also depends on the size and weight of each bale. From most bales I get 10 or so flakes. I am in California and my bales are alfalfa so keep in mind, your mileage may vary......

Loose goat minerals are very important. They need minerals available to use as they seem fit. Even my kids use quite a bit sometimes.

Hope that helped! Good luck!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 30, 2014)

So can the goats eat the same type of hay that rabbits do- a mix of grass and alfalfa?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 30, 2014)

Hens and Roos said:


> So can the goats eat the same type of hay that rabbits do- a mix of grass and alfalfa?


Sure they can.
But, here in NC coastal bermuda grass hay is fairly plentiful and fairly cheap.  I get a 5x5 round bale (around 900 lbs) for $45. (now, it was $35 a year or so ago). I give mine that free choice.  From may to the end of Oct i give my does in milk and the kids/Jrs a couple of flakes of alfalfa per day.  I think I bought 30 bales from May until now, and I've got enough to last through Oct.  I will get a couple of bales of peanut hay this winter.
Goats can be maintained on about any kind of grass hay.  Mine don't like fescue very much, and the only time I feed that is in the early spring if I can't get anything else.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 1, 2014)

I need to know apx. how many flakes of hay a day one nigherian dawf doe needs in one day when she not pregnat and when shes' pregnent? What knid of hay is best?

*My two cents--offering them access to hay freely is the way to go.  If you can get a second or third cutting (or even fourth) of a grass hay, they will waste less of it because it won't be as stemmy and tough.  Goats can live on hay and water and like to munch throughout the day.  You can use the weight of the animal to calculate how much they really should be eating each day but it is simpler to offer them all they want to eat and let them at it.  They are not going to likely get too fat on it and will eat what they need, pregnant of not.

We use a grass hay, sometimes with alfalfa blended in.  Straight alfalfa is quite rich, can cause digestive upset, and is likely far more expensive than a regular blend.

I have seen ignorant folks cheaply advertise their old, moldy, damp hay for goats, probably assuming that goats "eat anything"...don't buy it.  You will wind up with sick or dead animals.*


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 1, 2014)

Pearce Pastures said:


> I need to know apx. how many flakes of hay a day one nigherian dawf doe needs in one day when she not pregnat and when shes' pregnent? What knid of hay is best?
> 
> *My two cents--offering them access to hay freely is the way to go.  If you can get a second or third cutting (or even fourth) of a grass hay, they will waste less of it because it won't be as stemmy and tough.  Goats can live on hay and water and like to munch throughout the day.  You can use the weight of the animal to calculate how much they really should be eating each day but it is simpler to offer them all they want to eat and let them at it.  They are not going to likely get too fat on it and will eat what they need, pregnant of not.
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 1, 2014)

How much water does goat go through a day?

*Mine go through about a gallon a day, and more when they are lactating.  I put out three 5 gallon buckets daily, and then if one bucket DARES to get a piece of hay in it and therefore making it poison in the goat's opinion, they still have other options for drinking.  
*
How much grain is the maximum before bloting?

*Grain and pelleted feed are really not absolutely needed, pregnant or not.  In my practice, I do not change the feeding routine much at all for the pregnant does because too many extra calories can add weight to the dam and kids that complicate delivery.

Here, kids that are under a year get about 2 measuring cups full of Noble goat feed per day.  Lactating does also get about that amount plus what they eat while I milk and as much pelleted alfalfa as they want.

For the most part males do not get anything other than hay. During this harsh winter, I did put them on a small ration of feed to help them maintain condition but cut it off as soon as the snow had melted.
*
How much pellet feed would be needed a day if not using hay?
Can pellet feed and hay be used together or would it be best to feed on different days?

*Again here, all they can eat hay every single day and you will have to make the decision on whether or not you use feed/grain.  Whatever you do decide, keeping a goat's diet consistent is important. If you are going to give feed, do it daily.

Side note too---don't use a sweetened feed.  
*
Minerals and other expenses

*1) VETTING: Find a vet before you get goats.  Ask them how much they charge for farm visits, how much and IF they will let you bring goats to them for exams, how much they charge for fecal exams, how much they charge for vaccinations, and how much they charge for emergency calls. 

You should run fecal tests a few times per year at the least because parasite management is incredibly important.  Treating goats will just a random medication, often called rotation deworming, is a very bad practice that effects everyone due to the parasite resistance.  It also effects your pocket book and your goats since just if you are not treating the correct parasite, the cost of the medication was lost without any benefit.

2) Vaccinations:  If you want to avoid the cost of a vet, you can learn to do these yourself.  Once or twice yearly, you will want to at least vaccinate with CD&T, an inexpensive preventative for a few horrible way for an animal to die.

3) Equipment: Start up items like hoof trimmers, feeders, buckets, strong fencing can add up.  As you get more into the care of the goats, you will likely develop quite a collection of care items and may need a place to store them as well.

4) Yes, you should provide your goats with minerals constantly if you want to keep them in good health (which will save money in the long run).  We use mineral blocks and loose minerals.  Just be sure that if you get blocks, select ones made for goats (they are soft and are have the levels of copper you really need for them to be healthy).*


----------



## PCorsetto (Oct 12, 2014)

I have three Nigerian Dwarf females all from the same litter.  They were born on 4/23/14 and recently my vet told me to only feed them hay.  Question is how much?  I let them browsing the evening where there is plenty to choose from.  Their pen has leaves falling into it this time a year as well.  My problem is they all look fat.  I only give one flake of hay a day because if I free feed the hay I think they will blow up.  Should I go back to grain?  Will that limit their hay and browsing binging?  So confused...  Help anyone...


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 12, 2014)

@PCorsetto 
Feeding practices will vary. 
@Pearce Pastures  gives great advice. 
Our practices are somewhat different and change through the season. 
It is not good for goats to get fat. So there is always a concern there.
Our nigies use to get 1 cup per day. We have changed that over time. During the months where there is plenty of forage available they do not get feed unless they are getting milked. Come winter everyone will get a small amount  1/2 -1 cup (Nigies). We do this more for nutritional balance. Our intact bucks get fed during rut (fall/winter) and it is individually based in the spring/summer. 
Our goats have always had hay 24/7. This year however we fill all the hay feeders in the am and if they finish it all then they can go out and eat off the land!  Winter we will not have land for them to eat off so they will be back to hay 24/7.

Can you post some pics of your does? One so we can see their condition and two because we LOVE pics!

We are strong proponents of finding a good vet also! Having said that not all livestock vets know goats. Also when working with vets it is rare to find any that agreee on much of anything. Each farm will need to tweak their own management plan. It isn't an across the board "this is what you feed and how much". 
We also do not do sweet feed.

and WELCOME TO BYH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PCorsetto (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank you for your quick response.  I will try to get some current picture's soon for all to view.

So when you say you will fill the feeders with hay in the AM how much are you putting in you think?  My feeder could take about 5 flakes but I fear the three of them would eat it all and explode...  the hay I get it locally grown and they really like it.  Plus their pen is on the edge of the woods and leaves are falling in the pen which they then eat.  I do offer goat minerals as well as baking soda free for them.  They are not yet 6 months.  I don't want to starve them either but they seem to eat non stop.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 12, 2014)

I couldn't begin to tell you. LOL
I have LOTS of goats and we have Standard breed Dairy goats and Meat goats and Mini's and Dwarfs. 

Just an FYI- make sure the hay is not fescue. Fescue can cause complications during pregnancy, labor and delivery... just like in horses. Thickened placentas. Thickened cords, retained placentas.

Right now our goats are eating more than usual as it is getting colder here and they need to pack on a bit for the winter.  

Do they have forage?  More often than not goats can be lazy and will stay by the hay feeder rather than going out to the fields for food.  They think we are here to serve them! 

Do they look fat to you?


----------



## PCorsetto (Oct 12, 2014)

They do look fat to me.  I let them forage most evenings.  They love to get out and roam the property.   I've actually cut down to one flake a day because 9 the falling leaves and foraging.   8 wonder if putting them back on some grain would calm their eating.   We live in NH and it is starting to get cold at night too.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 12, 2014)

Goats simply are eating machines. They like to eat.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 12, 2014)

What kind of hay are you feeding?
A full  ruminen doesn't necessarily mean they are fat
But Nigerians can have that tendency 
There is information on here on scoring body condition


----------



## PCorsetto (Oct 12, 2014)

Good question.  Not really sure what the hay actually is.  The person I get it from has a large farm and he supplies to many farms in the area.  He knows I'm feeding goats so it is a soft hay...  I know, I'm still green at all this.

I would be interested in finding the score card for identifying their size.   I know their is "hay belly" but their faces look a little puffy too.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 12, 2014)

PCorsetto said:


> Good question.  Not really sure what the hay actually is.  The person I get it from has a large farm and he supplies to many farms in the area.  He knows I'm feeding goats so it is a soft hay...  I know, I'm still green at all this.
> 
> I would be interested in finding the score card for identifying their size.   I know their is "hay belly" but their faces look a little puffy too.



You want see a picture of a fat Nigerian?
I have a thread under Breeds and Breeding Goats " is it that time of year again"
Clara Belle is 2 years old
She is over finished


----------



## PCorsetto (Oct 12, 2014)

She doesn't look fat...  well from the side any way.  I just went to look at mine in the goat house and they are lying with each other because of the cold...so cute

I patted each one and their hair is fluffy like it is fluffed up.  I do think they are a little "over finished" but how do I cut them back?  I only give them all on flake.  Should I give half of that?  I will take pictures tomorrow and post them for you to see.  Their just babies and I don't want to starve them.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 12, 2014)

I would probably cut out grain but not the hay
Not likely to be too fat on grass hay


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 12, 2014)

Agree.
@OneFineAcre  I looked back at your over conditioned girl...

Just had a friend in town for a week... I was worried about 2 young doelings that just couldn't gain weight... friend said THEY ARE DAIRY GOATS! They are fine...it's just all the rest of your goats are, well, over conditioned. IOW FAT!  
LOL we don't mind them getting a little fuller before breeding and winter but we have one that is OBESE! Had to stop milking her and take her off food. I swear she could live off her body fat for years!


----------



## PCorsetto (Oct 12, 2014)

That's the odd thing.  They have been off grain for a couple months now and they look heavier now than when they were eating grain.  I am only giving them hay, one flake for all three and foraging in the evening.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 12, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Agree.
> @OneFineAcre  I looked back at your over conditioned girl...
> 
> Just had a friend in town for a week... I was worried about 2 young doelings that just couldn't gain weight... friend said THEY ARE DAIRY GOATS! They are fine...it's just all the rest of your goats are, well, over conditioned. IOW FAT!
> LOL we don't mind them getting a little fuller before breeding and winter but we have one that is OBESE! Had to stop milking her and take her off food. I swear she could live off her body fat for years!


X2
When you are showing a goat is one thing 
She is fleshy 
But I agree 100 per cent 
Would rather have a well conditioned doe when she kids


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 12, 2014)

PCorsetto said:


> That's the odd thing.  They have been off grain for a couple months now and they look heavier now than when they were eating grain.  I am only giving them hay, one flake for all three and foraging in the evening.


you need to post some pics of them


----------



## PCorsetto (Oct 12, 2014)

Will do tomorrow.  Thank you for your help


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 12, 2014)

If you can feel their ribs or spine, they are good...if you feel too much ribs/spine (you can make out indents in between the bones), then they are too thin. If you can't feel their ribs or spine at all, they are fat.


----------



## PCorsetto (Oct 15, 2014)

Ok here are some pictures of them.  They do, however,  look a little thinner over the last day or so


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 16, 2014)

Personally, and maybe it is the shot angle, I think they look fine.  The bulge in the middle is the rumen, and it looks well developed.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 16, 2014)

Pearce Pastures said:


> Personally, and maybe it is the shot angle, I think they look fine.  The bulge in the middle is the rumen, and it looks well developed.


x2 I agree.
They probably don't need any grain, but I would not cut back on hay.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 16, 2014)

@PCorsetto i agree with pearcepastures your goats look fine and as the others said they are much better off with hay instead of grain until they freshen.  obviously they are growing well on the just hay diet.
@Southern by choice laughed when i saw your post.  when my sister moved out here she kept telling me that my goats were to thin, i had to keep reminding her they were dairy animals not the halter quarter horses she was use to showing.  if my goats looked like her horses something was wrong with them.


----------



## PCorsetto (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank you both for your feedback.  I've got much to learn and I am happy I found this support site.  The more I hear the more I research and it is starting to come together.  I have had chickens and ducks now for almost 3 years and I am still learning something new everyday.


----------

